
$170M worth of Nano stolen from Bitgrail - chaseadam17
https://medium.com/@vadimhardy/17-000-000-nano-xrb-raiblocks-stolen-from-bitgrail-chat-log-official-statements-from-nano-f4606b67b7b4
======
buahahaha
As someone who missed out on Bitcoin, these stories make me feel better about
myself. Probably self-deluding myself into missing out on more opportunity,
but there is a clear wild Wild West feel in these messages.

Covering up bad code and bugs by yelling hacker Wolf. Either way that doesn’t
absolve the banker. If your bank is robbed they still owe you that money.
That’s the deal. They insure against that. But what is a financial institution
in the crypto world is telling customers that they can’t pull out their direct
deposits because they left an ATM unlocked.

People would riot in the streets if that happened with BoA.

Worse is the begging in reddit comments for everyone to HOLD their nano. It’s
begging for regulation.

